# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Problemas con funcionamiento del foro

## goldenart

Hola.

Pues tengo algunos problemas con el funcionamiento del foro, no sé si soy yo, o está pasando algo con el servidor.

A veces escribo mensajes en algún tema, y cuando voy a leerlo de nuevo, ya no está, aunque en el hilo, en la descripción, aparece que yo he comentado, cuando entro ya no está mi mensaje, ni siquiera en "Nuevos Mensajes".

Otra, hoy no he podido entrar en el foro hasta ahora, se quedaba cargando y se iba la conexión. Esto me pasa a veces cuando escribo un mensaje, se queda cargando, y luego me sale un aviso que me dice que no puedo escribir mensajes con un intervalo de 45 segundos, a veces directamente se duplican.

Y por último, cuando uso el buscador, muchas veces no busca, no me sale, ante búsquedas tan sencillas como "florituras", o "magiapoteros". Otras ni siquiera me sale la página de búsqueda, simplemente se queda cargando y se pierde la conexión.

----------


## b12jose

Qué navegador usas? A mi a veces me pasan cosas parecidas, pero creo que es por el tema del navegador:S:S

----------


## goldenart

Uso Google Chrome. No sé si será eso.

----------


## b12jose

Pues puede ser, el tema de la búsqueda y lo de los mensajes al menos, yo uso Cromium que es la versión open source del Chrome... 

el otro problema no creo que sea del navegador el de los hilos que se quedan "colgados", pero el resto que comentas creo que es por el navegador, hay funcionalidades del foro que no se llevan especialmente bien con este navegador, como por ejemplo adjuntar una imagen a un post y cosas así... 

Benditas incompatibilidades de navegadores!! ains Señor...

----------


## goldenart

Entonces será eso, tendré que aguantarme. Todavía estoy esperando ver un comentario que escribí, que sale como el último mensaje publicado, pero que no puedo leer al entrar al hilo.

----------


## Malamute

A mi no me sucede eso, pero sin embargo entras al foro identificándonte y cuando quires enviar un mensaje a veces te pide que te identifiques (?) y has de volver a introducir usuario y contraseña con la suerte de que a veces tu respuesta está ahí donde tiene que estar, pero otras tienes que volver a escribirla.




> Pues puede ser, el tema de la búsqueda y lo de los mensajes al menos, yo uso Cromium que es la versión open source del Chrome... 
> 
> el otro problema no creo que sea del navegador el de los hilos que se quedan "colgados", pero el resto que comentas creo que es por el navegador, hay funcionalidades del foro que no se llevan especialmente bien con este navegador, como por ejemplo adjuntar una imagen a un post y cosas así... 
> 
> Benditas incompatibilidades de navegadores!! ains Señor...

----------


## b12jose

> A mi no me sucede eso, pero sin embargo entras al foro identificándonte y cuando quires enviar un mensaje a veces te pide que te identifiques (?) y has de volver a introducir usuario y contraseña con la suerte de que a veces tu respuesta está ahí donde tiene que estar, pero otras tienes que volver a escribirla.


Eso pueden ser mil cosas... que no tengas las cookies acytivadas, que por alguna razón la sesión de tu navegador se haya cerrado, que a lo mejor hayas olvidado marcar la casilla de recordarme... Te pasa muy a menudo?? Qué navegador usas??

----------


## mask250

A mi también me pasa lo del buscador y los mensajes, pero pensaba que era por mi inxperiencia en foros en general, pero veo que no :D
Yo también uso chrome, lo probaré con firefox a ver..

----------


## arahan70

yo utilizo opera y chrome (laptop y móvil) y me ocurre lo mismo que a Goldenart y Malamute, algo debe estar pasando...ya he perdido cuatro veces mis participaciones. Nada muy importante, pero a veces me lleva un buen tiempo desde el celular y pues...

----------


## Prendes

Pues yo uso chrome, hace un mes o así usaba firefox, y con ninguno de los dos tengo ningún problema :S

----------


## Malamute

Firefox





> Eso pueden ser mil cosas... que no tengas las cookies acytivadas, que por alguna razón la sesión de tu navegador se haya cerrado, que a lo mejor hayas olvidado marcar la casilla de recordarme... Te pasa muy a menudo?? Qué navegador usas??

----------


## b12jose

Firefox suele ser más estable con esas cosas... es raro... te pasa a menudo? que se te cierren sesiones?? has mirado lo de las cookies y que tengas el recordar en el navegador?

----------


## goldenart

Lo de las sesiones a mí me pasa también, pero es debido a que estoy leyendo un mensaje o escribiendo uno durante un tiempo mayor al que la web o foro permite estar conectado sin actividad, por lo tanto se me cierra la sesión. Creo que dura muy poco ese intervalo de tiempo que foro te deja estar conectado sin actividad.

¿Si le doy a recordar, cada vez que entre al foro estaré conectado?

----------


## b12jose

Si, estarás conectado por que tendrás "guardada" la sesión en tu navegador:P No obstante puedes configurarlo en las opciones del propio navegador

----------


## Magnano

O darle al cuadrado de recordar usuario antes de iniciar sesión.

----------

